# Any recommendations for a SAS expander (PCI) that works well with FreeBSD.



## Dre (Mar 6, 2017)

Like the title sais, I'm looking for a SAS expander (PCI) that works well with FreeBSD.

I'm currently using a LSI SAS3081E-R PCI but that doesn't appear to support disks larger than 2 TB.

Suggestions?


----------



## aht0 (Mar 7, 2017)

It's not limitation inherent to FreeBSD. You would face it combining any OS and this card. 512-byte sector format has maximum achievable address space ending at 2TB mark. Bigger disks are all using 4K sector format, sometimes offering 512-byte emulation.

HGST UltraStar 7K4000 lists LSI 3081 as "tested" as Host Bus Adapters (IT mode I presume)
file:///C:/Users/Ahto/Downloads/HGST_Ultrastar_reg_7K4000_SATA_HGST_Compatibility_07032017.pdf


----------

